# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Redid my 8 gallon...



## imported_yv1 (Apr 18, 2003)

SO, I was having seirous issues with my 8gal...I had a beard algae infestation so I had to remove the old wood and bleach it.

So here it is with new wood/java moss in it, i kinda of like the new setup more than the old one.









Still working on it though, im trying to figure out what to do with the cabomba and the narrowleaf java...

here is before...










and after...


----------



## imported_yv1 (Apr 18, 2003)

SO, I was having seirous issues with my 8gal...I had a beard algae infestation so I had to remove the old wood and bleach it.

So here it is with new wood/java moss in it, i kinda of like the new setup more than the old one.









Still working on it though, im trying to figure out what to do with the cabomba and the narrowleaf java...

here is before...










and after...


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

That fence is kinda cool looking!

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2003)

Reminds me of those Taiwanese Tanks.

Can you take clearer shot.

Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## imported_yv1 (Apr 18, 2003)

yeah the bamboo fence gives it a cool asian effect...its enclosed so you can fill it with sand and raise some plants up a level...

my lfs sells them, Ocean Aquarium in San Francisco, the owner Justin is well known for his plants/tanks.

Jay, i will try to tke a better photo...you want a closeup of the fence or what?


----------



## vijay (Aug 13, 2003)

i like both but like the before better, that fence is great


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

I like the second one better, if only because the plastic bag and water bottle in the old setup didn't quite mesh with the aquascape.


----------

